# Which version do you like best????



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Have made 2 BSJ sweaters, one knit, one crochet can't decide which I like best or if I like either. Would love your opinion please.
Cheers Helen


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Think they are both lovely..........sure any parent would be happy to receive either


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm no help to you because i love both of them,they are so pretty. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CollettePlaquet (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the knit. Both are nice.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Both are beautiful but I prefer the crocheted jacket because of the ruffles


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I prefer the crochet version ,but both are very pretty .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am sorry also, can't choose because they are both adorable.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Both are beautiful. I prefer the crocheted one.


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

both are lovely but i think the knit one for me just edges it


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Love them both! Prefer the knit.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Better toss the coin coz both are lovely.
I do like the frilly bit on the crochet one though.


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

My preference is the knitted one


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Love them both, but the ruffles are pretty on the crochet one.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Knitted has my vote!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

They're both gorgeous but I love the knit one the best.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Both are beautiful but I prefer the knit one.


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

I really like the crocheted one.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I prefer the crochet ruffles but they are both lovely. I love the colours you've chosen too.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They are both lovely, but between the two, I love the knitted one best. Leonora.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I like both!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

I am partial to the crocheted one because I made one just like it for my great granddaughter, lol...

Very nice.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Knit


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I love them both. I lean more to knit only because I knit better than crochet. I hope one day to be as good as you are.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

i join the others that say they prefer the knit one. Maybe frills in the knitted one would be nice too!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

the crochet with the ruffles seems more feminine and the plain seems more masculine ...both are adorable ...but I like the crocheted one best. Love those little ruffles. can you share the pattern. the pattern I used did not have ruffles. I really like that!!


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

They are both beautiful, and although I always default to crochet when I'm making things, I prefer the knit sweater.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I love the ruffles on the crochet sweater but I like the lines on the knitted. I guess you would have to decide if the little girl is the ruffled sort or not. One of my neices wouldn't be caught dead in ruffles and the other wouldn't wear anything but dresses. Both sweaters are beautiful.


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

I love them both but if I have to choose the top one more fancy.


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

The crochet one for parties the knitted one for every day.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

The knit one is my preference, however they are both pretty


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

I like the crocheted one but both nice


----------



## nanafitz (Sep 10, 2011)

Both nice but the knitting has my vote.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Have made 2 BSJ sweaters, one knit, one crochet can't decide which I like best or if I like either. Would love your opinion please.
> Cheers Helen


Love both of them, sorry I'm not help, great work.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

they are both very well done, but if I had to pick, I would choose the knitted one.


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

All lovely good work


----------



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Like them both but prefer the crochet one.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Both are very pretty but prefer the knitted one have the pattern for the knitted one have not tryed it yet.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Both are beautiful but I prefer the crocheted jacket because of the ruffles


Me too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

crochet 4the girls
knitted 4 the boyz


----------



## cbknit (Aug 5, 2012)

Ilike them both.Look lovely in any colour.Sydney N.S.W.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

For me the knitted one looks smoother.


----------



## Marva (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the crochet one I think its more attractive.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Both are so sweet. Beautiful.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Usually I prefer knitting to crochet but am a sucker for ruffles so I'd have to go with the ruffles.

They both are superb, however.


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

I particulary like the tailored version of the knitted one. Very sharp!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

both are cute but the knit looks a bit neater to me


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the knit one. Beautiful.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Helen, as usual, beautiful work in both pieces, but if I had to choose, it would be the knit version.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

They are both very beautiful, what lovely work you do. I prefer the knitted one, but to be honest, I really love them both.


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

both are gorgeous but I prefer crochet :lol:


----------



## GladOak (Oct 15, 2011)

Another vote for the knitted one. Both are lovely.


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the knit one! :thumbup:


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

The knit version.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

They are both cute. I'm usually not too much into crochet garmets, but I really like the ruffles on this one.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think you're getting much help from us, they're both wonderful!! (as for myself, I prefer the knit one - - but then again, I've never been a ruffly girl! My grandniece, who is a ruffly girl would probably looooove the crochet one!)


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on both. My preference is the Crochet, because I love ruffles.


----------



## swyn (Aug 12, 2012)

Absolutely love the knitted version.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Love both of them, sorry I'm not help, great work!
Bobbie


----------



## koweeka (Apr 21, 2012)

nice job on both, but do prefer the knit one.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

They are both lovely, but I like the knit one best.


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

They are both nice but I prefer the knitted one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## k.ryan0511 (Dec 26, 2011)

Knitted one!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

They are both gorgeous, too hard to pick. Beautiful work


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

Knitted


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

they are both beautiful. Personally I like the knitted one best because it is less fussy. Also I cannot crochet!!!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I like both a lot. But I like the crochet a little better.


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

both are pretty, but love the knit one!


----------



## btsali (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the knit better. Is it a surprise jacket? Anyhow beautiful both of them but I do like the knit better even though it does take longer to do.
Happy whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Andaia (Aug 5, 2012)

So pretty! I think the knit one looks more "professional" (I'd be more likely to buy it in a store, for example) and the crochet has more of the "homemade" look. I like the more geometric shape and pattern of the knit. But if there could be some of those ruffles on it too, then it would be perfect.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

I love them both but the one I prefer is the crochet with the little frill relief.
Beautiful work.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Helen..both are beautifully done...

It depends...

I would like the knit for a baby that has a more casual mother..casual lifestyle...and the frilly girly style in crochet for a more fussy type mother...JMHO..


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I vote for the knitted version! A baby would be more than proud to wear either one though!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Both are very nice, I like ruffles ..too bad you can't do ruffles on the collar edge and around the wrist part of the knitted sweater..it would give it a softer look.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I do not like the design of the BSJ. your sweaters are well-executed, but I think EZ was having a bad day or two when she inflicted this sweater on us.


----------



## beadlady (Mar 18, 2011)

I like the knitted one, but I also like the crocheted one as it is very girly with the ruffles. Great job.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

CollettePlaquet said:


> I like the knit. Both are nice.


ditto


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I like the knitted one, but oh! the ruffles are so sweet--so I guess it's a tie!


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

I love the knitted version, all are nice.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd say the first (crochet) for a girl. The knit for a boy.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Both are very lovely. I like the knit one better as I don't really like crochet much, but many people love it!


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I love them both -surprisingly I like the second one just a bit better.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

For this pattern I like the knit one better because it shows off the way the lines in the colors go. I love the crochet one for a little girl but don't know if I would bother to stripe it since it is hidden by the ruffles. Both done beautifully, and the color combo is great.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Both are simply beautiful,a hard call but the knitted one for me.


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

I cannot decide, they are both beautiful


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

The knit one is my favorite. They are both lovely.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Both are BEAUTIFUL, but I do LOVE the crocheted one...don't you just LOVE that book? I've crocheted a couple of those for our Yarn Shop! Love the pink!

Merry &#9829;


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Both are beautiful, but I prefer the knitted version. Love the colors.


----------



## hoggiejan (Jul 11, 2012)

Both are very nice but the knit one has my vote. I prefer knit over crochet.


----------



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hard to decide both are lovely personally I like the knit but that may be beacuse I can't crochet and would make the knit one.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

How does one choose between darling & darling?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hard to choose. They are both great!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Both are cute but my vote is for knitting


----------



## tassiegirl (Aug 25, 2011)

They are both nice ... I like the last one best....


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> both are cute but the knit looks a bit neater to me


 I love them both but the knit one looks neater to me too!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Like both of them. Crochet is usually heaviee than knitting....


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

They are both gorgeous! I personally love the knitted one the best and love your color combination.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

knit has my vote


----------



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

As someone who knits and crochets, I like them both. I prefer the crochet for a girl. If I were to knit it, I'd do a color for a boy.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I prefer the knot.


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't crochet but I think I would have said the knitted one better anyway. Lots of little girl outfits have ruffles and it would be too matchy-matchy to have in the sweater too


----------



## mghorn (Feb 21, 2012)

Both are beautiful, crochet one is girly and knit one is more boyish.


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the knitted one. They are both very pretty, though.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I knit and crochet, so like both, but prefer the knit one as it is. I think the crochet one would look less busy in one colour because of the ruffles. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Both are terrific...but I like the knit best (not a frills person).


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Both are lovely. If the child or Mom is a frilly girl and would enjoy the ruffles then the top one.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Both are terrific...but I like the knit best (not a frills person).


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Both are very nice, but I would vote for knitted version.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are both well done and gorgeous but I too like the knitting one best. Great job.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I like them both.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Crochet is usually thicker, than knitting and maybe warmer. It also depends on the feel of the fabric and the flow. From the looks of the designs they are both really nice. It depends on who they are for, and what the purpose is. Both designs are really nice! I may lean towards the crochet in this rendering.


----------



## Tracy7913 (Sep 7, 2012)

Both pretty but I like the crochet, I think the pattern shows up better on it.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

They're both adorable. It's almost like one is for a girl and one for a boy.


----------



## kschulz (Oct 26, 2011)

They are both beautiful. I think the style of the first(crochet) one is more for a girl and the second(Knit) is for a boy.. The second looks more tailored, white the first with its ruffles looks more feminine. I know from the color they can both be for a girl. I was only speaking about style. Just my opinion.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

Definitely the knitted one,,,looks great !!!!


----------



## Conniela (Sep 11, 2012)

Why do you have to choose?


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

What is BSJ and EZ


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually, I like both!! The knitted one is a little more tailored, if that is desired. I do like the dainty ruffles on the crocheted one for a baby girl!! Great work!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I like them both, but I'm more partial to the knitted version.

Anita


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

i like the one without the ruffle


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

No help here, they are both too pretty to decide. :-D


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

How could you choose or for that matter not love them both! Beautiful work.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I've not seen BSJ in crochet b/f. Did you figure out the pattern? Congratulations! I always admire the "backwork" know-how. Many of us can knit and crochet, but adapting a pattern requires yet another skill set and we all weren't born with it. In answer to your question, I prefer the finished look of the knitted jacket. It appears to be longer and contours better. I also like the collar. I have made 2 BSJ , and each time just did a single crochet edge at the neckline. It works, but the collar looks more complete. Nice job.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I prefer the crocheted one for the ruffles, but the knit one is just lovely, too. And although I consider myself an advanced knitter and crocheter, the thought of doing knitted ruffles (knitted edging) just drives me bonkers because crocheted edgings work up so much faster (and if you mess up, they are easier to rip back  

But if you knit and crochet, you could add crocheted ruffles to the knit version after the fact by just crocheting through the front loops...just a thought!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

I like both, the are so nice looking.


----------



## rtzeej (Aug 26, 2012)

I love them both!! The crocheted one is more girly with the ruffle and the knit one is more classic. It would work for a boy also.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am not a ruffle person, so I prefer the knitted one, both are cute tho......I always prefer crocheted hats, I think they are more stylish......hugs


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

bobbie kirchoff said:


> What is BSJ and EZ


Baby Surprise Jacket by Elizabeth Zimmerman. Look on Ravelry. It's called "Surprise" b/c while you are knitting, you have no clue as to what it will end up being. The knitter is always pleasantly surprised. You can obtain the pattern from School House Press.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

You did a nice job on both....I prefer knitted items, but both are so cute.


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

The first one with the lace.



Helen Hawkins said:


> Have made 2 BSJ sweaters, one knit, one crochet can't decide which I like best or if I like either. Would love your opinion please.
> Cheers Helen


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Both are lovely. I'm a knit girl myself but the crochet is quite pretty.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

The first one is much more elegant and girlish.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanx Linzers!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

They are both really cute.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

they are both lovely, but I like the crochet one best, only because of the ruffles. I'm just a little jealous because I could never follow a crochet pattern to make anything as nice.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Both are adorable!
The first one in my opinion is more feminine & frilly .
The second one is more sporty.


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

I prefer the knitted one.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Be perfect for new born twins they are lovely I like both of them.


----------



## SuziAnne (Mar 2, 2012)

Like the Knit better


----------



## lw54n10 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think they are both pretty. I am not a good knitter so I like the crochet version. Where is that pattern? I'd like to try it!!


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

i like them both but the crochet one looks like its for a girl and the knitted one for a boy. very good work.


----------



## deborah337 (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the knit one is very nice! The crochet one is sweet too.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, in my humble opinion both are adorable, but I didn't know you could crochet one and that one is wonderful, too! Beautiful workmanship and really, I would chose either one as they're both so different looking when comparing them. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Kathya (Nov 26, 2011)

Helen
they are both well done outfits & they are both beautiful. 
Kathy


----------



## PrissiePat (Oct 6, 2012)

Crochet for the Looks and Knit for the Feel


----------



## cathys321 (Jul 12, 2012)

I would't mind having either one, but I vote for the crochet one. I like frills.
Cathy


----------



## walkingagain (Mar 23, 2011)

I love them both, so I'm no help! lol Beauiful work!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh you asked a tough question!! Both are beautiful. Lovely work, perfect color choices. Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Both are beautiful but I must say I like the knit.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I like both of them. Sorry no help here.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

My vote is for the knitted one. You do very nice work!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

First one....nice!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

I like the knitted one, although they are both very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So sorry, but I cannot decide! They are both beautiful! You did a wonderful job on both! Good luck deciding!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Knit for a boy, crochet for a girl! Love them both. Very nice work.


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

I think they're both beautiful, but I'm drawn to the knit version.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

They are both so pretty but I prefer the knitted on!!


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Knitted!


----------



## KarinStr (Aug 31, 2012)

I love them both - my favorite is the knitted one.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Super job on both! I happen to like the look of knit stitches better. They seem to be more uniform.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I think the crochet one for a little girl and the knit one for a little boy would be nice.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the knitted version best, but then again, I'm a knitter.

Hazel


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I love them both but I really love the knitted one.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I like both, but prefer the crochet one besr.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

like both


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I like them both.


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

They are each beautiful! Very nice work on both of them!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the crocheted version better because it looks like ruffles instead of a straight stripe.


----------



## Synstres (Apr 29, 2011)

I will always pick knit over crochet. Both are lovely but the knit has a classier, cleaner look.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Helen, your work is always lovely. I prefer the knitted one..to me it just looks better and would be suitable for boy or girl.
Great work, as usual!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## Kilky (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the knitted one best, but both are lovely


----------



## faleiry (Jan 25, 2012)

I like both of them, but I would go for the knitted one as I can't crochet.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful work on both. personally i prefer the knitted one. Less fussy, much richer looking.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Both are beautiful but I prefer the crocheted jacket because of the ruffles


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the knit one the most, but they both are nice


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I like the knit one best.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

They are both nice, but I like the knit better.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the knit one best, the other is a little to busy, but both are very nice.


----------



## retiredeq (Oct 1, 2012)

Love them both. I think the crochet one is cute for a girl. The knit one would be good for a boy.


----------



## knit1purl1 (Apr 22, 2011)

The knitted one would be my choice


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

They are both pretty, but I am more partial to the knit one.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

They are both pretty, but I am more partial to the knit one.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Since it's pink, I prefer the crocheted one. Both are lovely, though!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Both are beautiful but I prefer the crocheted jacket because of the ruffles


Me to


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

the knit one gets my vote.


----------



## Marva (Apr 11, 2012)

My opinion is that knitters would like the knit and crocheters would like the crochet, I guess to eash his own, the person that made them would like both since she make them both. I love knit stuff but I do not knit because it takes too long crochet is faster.


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

They are both very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Both are great! :thumbup:


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Both are adorable, but I like the ruffles on the crocheted one :thumbup:


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I vote for the knited one. Both are nice, but i love the knit one.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

The knit one is truly perfect, almost machine made. The crochet one has ruffles and looks more fun. They are both beautiful. I would have said knit, but to look at them, I would choose crochet. I'm surprised!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I like them both very much, but prefer the knitted one. But 9 times out of 10, I prefer knitting to crochet. It just looks softer and smoother to me. Good job on both of these!


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the knitted one!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I think I like the knit one better. Both are very nice, but I am a knitter. :-D


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the knit one best because I like simple things without a lot of frou-frou. Both are nicely done and will be adorable when worn.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

I really like them both but the first one (with the ruffles) is my favorite. Beautiful work too, by the way.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I love the knit one too, very nice work, the knit one looks longer to me as well.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe it's because I'm a knitter but the crocheted one appeals to me. Both
are very pretty.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

they are both nice but I like the knit one better


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

How can you choose? They are both wonderful!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Rather than "which on is better", it is more "which one suits which kid". They are both unique and special, just different. They will fit different children's tastes and preferences. One is more ruffled, and one more tailored. Both very nice.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, great job on both sweaters, but I'm partial to knitted items!

Lucky baby to get these!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I like the knitted one best, but they are both very cute. It's nice to see both examples. Thanks for posting. I'm going to make one of these someday.


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

The knit one is best!


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gosh! It's hard .to choose. I do think I like the knitted one the best


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Both are lovely, but I prefer the knitted one.


----------



## dotb in mo (Dec 10, 2011)

tThey are both lovely, but I must confess to a fondness for ruffles on little ones.


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

I like both but prefer the second plain Baby Surprise Jacket since I made three of them myself, I know they are not easy to make, very fascinating pattern. 
Rose


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

I like both but prefer the second plain Baby Surprise Jacket since I made three of them myself, I know they are not easy to make, very fascinating pattern. 
Rose


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the crochet set best, no sorry the knitted one, erm, no the crochet, knitted, cro........... Oh I can't decide...........it's too hard. they are both gorgeous.
Best wishes and happy knitting
hazel jay50


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

can,t decide. love them both


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

I prefer knit, but love the ruffles on the crochet. I would be happy to get either.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Both look loverly to me. Nice work.


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

I would still love the find the pattern for the crochet one since I am better at crochet than at knitting. I would like to try that one first. I can't seem to find the inst. on line. Love both, but like the knitted one. I think the ruffle takes away from the details of a surprise jacket. Would love the ruffles on something else.


----------



## itextiles (Jul 23, 2012)

Both are really cute, but I do like the simplicity of the knit sweater best.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

totally love the knitted one


----------



## hevva (Oct 17, 2012)

think they are both great but prefer the knitted one myself


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Both are adorable. I'm partial to the knit one, but the other is also very cute.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Both are adorable. I'm partial to the knit one, but the other is also very cute.


----------



## AngelaMarie (Sep 18, 2012)

They are so different from one another, both so beautiful...In my opinion, if I look at them as a mom of a baby girl, I would like the crochet one because it looks more girly. I think the knit one is a little more boy style


----------



## PencilLady (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with everyone else that BOTH of the sweaters are beautiful! If I had to choose one, I'd say the knitted one. I love the buttons!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,
Here is the pattern link for the crochet BSJ that many have asked for. Sorry it has taken so long to answer, busy packing for our move to the Gold Coast.
I think the majority like the knitted one best. I'm still not sure, it is so much softer than the crochet version
Cheers Helen


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Both are nice, but I like the knitted one.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are both lovely


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

THEY ARE BOTH VERY NICE BUT THE CROCHETED ONE IS MY FAVORITE.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

There does not seem to be a pattern link to press? Am I not understanding something?


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry here it is
Cheers Helen

http://www.leisurearts.com/products/surprise-crochet-sweaters-for-baby.html


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks, Helen, so much! I appreciate this! No reason to be sorry! Just thanks!


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

#2


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Sorry here it is
> Cheers Helen
> 
> http://www.leisurearts.com/products/surprise-crochet-sweaters-for-baby.html


Thanks very much.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the one without ruffle, the third photo


----------



## rollyperfect (Feb 7, 2012)

bothg lovely but i prefer the crochet


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I prefer the knitted look. Didn't know there was a crochet pattern. Both look beautiful though.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

they are both fabulous. Personally yhough I like the frilly for a girl and the non frill could be used for a boy. Great unisex pattern.


----------



## Georgeanne (Apr 8, 2011)

Love the knit version "bestest"!


----------

